# Leasing a barn/facility to a trainer



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

I'm interested in leasing my facility to a trainer. But I know nothing about that type of business arrangement. If anyone has any insight, I'd very much appreciate it. 

Things like: how much to lease for, what's included in the fee, how to find a good tenant, do I insure the property or require the tenant to hold the policy, or anything else you think is relevant.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Talk to your insurance agent first. If you have to carry additional insurance that would be included in the lease price. You need to assess the condition of everything that it is up to snuff. A trainer won't want to be spending time fixing. But once the condition has been agreed upon, the trainer is responsible for maintaining the property in good order. The trainer will have to provide their own insurance. Does the barn have a separate meter or is the power coming from the house? You might consider having the barn on a separate meter, depending on cost. Is there a bathroom? If not you may want to have a hole dug and an outhouse set on top. The last thing you want is people traipsing to the house to use the bathroom. House is off-limits to all. If someone wishes to speak with you the phone works or you can decide if you'll meet at the barn. Make a written rule clear that complaints are to be directed to the trainer/manager only.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know how things were worded but one of the places I worked at years ago had a well for water....
The well went bad, pump burned out because it sucked air.... there was a argument about who was responsible for restoring that well...
It never was done and I can tell you it was a PITA to lose a well in a barn of 28 stalls, all full!!
The land owner said it was the tenant/leaser responsibility as they had horses in attendance and were utilizing the water when it went bad...the tenant said it was the owners responsibility as it was part of his barn...
Make sure you make it clearly known that things like that, a farm tractor if you have and they use, a dump truck or manure spreader are all mentioned in a lease with clear understanding of the care and who pays the bill for maintaining or repairing such equipment.
I would think a roof though would be a land/barn owners responsibility as it is structural but damaged stalls and fencing are the trainers as those are his clients horses...
Roads though if not paved access would to me fall under the leasers responsibility as again, his clients coming and going adding wear & tear...
A lot of "grey" areas and places for misinterpretation to take place....a extremely detailed lease agreement would be needed especially if this barn and your home are on the same premise...
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:


----------

